# Marine Aquariums > Equipment and Water Quality Management >  Reverse osmosis system

## Gary R

Need to get another new Reverse osmosis system for my marine fish tank ......this is because i forgot to bring the thing in from outside and with all the snow and cold weather we have just had it as cracked all the tubes on it  :Frown:    i wouldn't mind but only got it last year.

So i will have to remember next time we get a bit of cold weather to been this new one that i have just ordered in from outside.

----------


## lost

That's bad news bud is there any thing that you can salvage ?

----------


## Gary R

> That's bad news bud is there any thing that you can salvage ?


nope don't think so as the new one is a diffident make, will know when it gets here.

----------

